# New IAP Position



## jeff (Aug 9, 2015)

For quite some time, I've felt that we don't do enough to engage new members and entice them to stick around and become active participants in the IAP community. We get thousands of visitors daily who arrive from a Google search looking for a specific piece of information.  An average of about 10 per day take the time to join, look around, maybe even ask a few questions. But very few become active members of our community. I would like to do more to bring these new members "into the action" and keep them around. Unless we continuously sow seeds of interest in new members, we'll eventually wither and die. The lifeblood of any society is the fresh perspective and enthusiasm of its new members.

*To address this situation, I've created the position of NEW MEMBER ADVOCATE, and I've somehow convinced an outstanding candidate to take on this challenge.*

Please welcome the first occupant of that position, Mr. Edgar Dohmann. ([profile]edohmann[/profile])

Last December, Edgar asked me if he could do anything to help with IAP management. On and off since then, we've brainstormed a few ideas. We both recognized the problem of retaining new members, and agreed that a position such as "New Member Advocate" could be a good start at helping new members engage in the community and decide to stick around. 

The three main objectives of the position are:


Help new members feel welcome and encourage them to participate in IAP activities and forum discussions by reducing the intimidation factor that often comes with joining a new public forum
Come up with creative ways to bring in new members and encourage them to stick around
Keep the management team informed as to what changes and improvements we can make to help this effort

Some specific initiatives Edgar will be pursuing:


Develop activities and services for new members
Communicate with new members, describing the activities and services and encouraging them to post in the introduction forum   
Send special invitations to recent new members encouraging them to participate in events like The Bash and Summer Extravaganza
Host special activities for new members. One possibility is a monthly blank & goodies box drawing for those new members who have posted an Introduction thread within the previous month.
Serve as a contact for new members to submit questions and concerns via PM if they are not yet comfortable with posting to a public forum, while at the same time encouraging them to make public posts for broader responses to their questions.
Work with Wayne Wracinowski (wracinowski) and Chris Cannon (thewishman) on development of a Beginner's Guide to IAP and a Beginner's Guide to Pen Turning. These would be organized & indexed hyperlink guides to IAP Library tutorials & other on-line information.
Recruit a small New Member Support Team to assist with some of the service & support activities for new members

I've had many email exchanges with Edgar and as you've probably noticed as well, he's a calm, patient, friendly guy, and is someone I think represents the "personality" of the management team and the IAP and is very well suited to bringing new members into the organization.

Edgar will be a full member of the IAP Management Team, and will have a dedicated forum for communicating with members. (Watch for that showing up in the next few days...)

Please join me in welcoming Edgar to this position, and please consider helping him out when he comes calling.

Edgar, please accept my sincere personal thanks for the generosity of your time. This forum would have folded years ago without the help of people like you.


----------



## triw51 (Aug 9, 2015)

congratulations Edgar


----------



## liljohn1368 (Aug 9, 2015)

Congrats Edgar.


----------



## SteveG (Aug 9, 2015)

Edgar, my immediate reaction to this announcement is that you are eminently suited to the challenges of this new position, and see it as an important area for keeping IAP alive and well. There is no doubt in my mind that the fruitage of your efforts will pay great dividends, benefitting the "new guys and gals", as well as those of us who are already here. Thank you for volunteering.

Now...get to work!!


----------



## ladycop322 (Aug 9, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## SteveJ (Aug 9, 2015)

Way to go Edgar!  You will be great welcoming new members and involving them in forum!


----------



## Dale Lynch (Aug 9, 2015)

Now you've gone an done it! More work to keep ya from turnin pens.:laugh:

Good luck Edgar, IAP is better off with ya.


----------



## robutacion (Aug 9, 2015)

Well, I'm pleased to see such an initiative come to life and I also agreed Edgar is a great candidate for the job, better still, he was the one to initiate the idea and put himself on the frontline so, congratulations my friend, you found yourself another job to do but one that you asked for so, all good in that respect, huh...???

Well done Jeff...!:wink:

Cheers
George


----------



## magpens (Aug 9, 2015)

Welcome and congratulations, Edgar !!!


----------



## bobleibo (Aug 10, 2015)

Congrats Edgar! 
You are the perfect choice for the job. As your first official act, you should 
a) require that each new member pass a test by solving one of your puzzles. If they can do that, they are much smarter than me, as if that's saying a lot. 
b) enter a Summer Extravaganza contest. One that comes to mind is the http://www.penturners.org/forum/f299/ball-point-pen-contest-133488/ 

Just a thought......
Cheers~
Bob


----------



## wwneko (Aug 10, 2015)

Congrats and thanks for stepping up Edgar!


----------



## lorbay (Aug 10, 2015)

Congrats Ed.

Lin


----------



## 1080Wayne (Aug 10, 2015)

Congratulations Edgar . Always nice to have a second full time job . Very sorry you won`t have as much time for guessing games , but thank you for improving my chances .


----------



## Argo13 (Aug 10, 2015)

Great choice Jeff! Edgar already makes the site comfortable for new members. 

You'll do great Edgar!

Jason


----------



## mark james (Aug 10, 2015)

Sassafrass!!!!!

Oh, Congrats, ED :wink:


----------



## hcpens (Aug 10, 2015)

Were going to need a bigger server and more bandwith, now that Edgar is on board. Thanks for stepping up.


----------



## skiprat (Aug 10, 2015)

Nice one Edgar!! I have no doubt our new members and even us older guys will really appreciate your efforts.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks for stepping up Edgar. You are the perfect guy for the job.


----------



## Kragax (Aug 10, 2015)

Congratulations! You will be perfect for the job. I have been on the receiving end of your help and generosity. I wish you the best.


----------



## Gus Jr (Aug 10, 2015)

Congrats.  When you are ready, as a newer member I can tell you one area that I have asked for help and still have not been able to post.


----------



## mredburn (Aug 10, 2015)

Couldnt happen to a nicer Guy! congratulation Edgar.


----------



## jeff (Aug 10, 2015)

Gus Jr said:


> Congrats.  When you are ready, as a newer member I can tell you one area that I have asked for help and still have not been able to post.



Yikes!

Until Edgar gets up to speed, let me help you. What's the problem? (PM me if you like)


----------



## JimB (Aug 10, 2015)

Congrats Edgar! I can't think of a better person for this responsibility!


----------



## stonepecker (Aug 10, 2015)

What an choice for the IAP
Having 'talked' with Edgar, I know he will do the job well and be a great person to help the new members.
Edgar is one of the "Gentle People of the IAP".

Congrats Edgar


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 10, 2015)

Congratulations Edgar.


----------



## jallan (Aug 10, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## Scott (Aug 10, 2015)

I am thrilled by this turn of events!  Edgar, you are a good man!  I think we can do a lot to take care of our newer members, and encourage their participation.  I've always believed that the IAP should be a free, open, nurturing, educational resource on all aspects of penturning, not just the advanced techniques.  And while I enjoy the camaraderie of our community, it can be a bit daunting to someone who came to ask a question.  Good for Edgar volunteering to carry this forward, and good for Jeff (as always) listening, and moving forward with it!

Scott.


----------



## D.Oliver (Aug 10, 2015)

You picked a good man for the job Jeff.  Edgar, if all else fail bribe them with that delicious party mix you make.  That will keep them around.


----------



## J Michael (Aug 10, 2015)

Congrats, Edgar!


----------



## jsolie (Aug 11, 2015)

Congrats, Edgar!


----------



## Sataro (Aug 11, 2015)

Congrats Edgar!


----------



## MarkD (Aug 11, 2015)

Congrats Edgar!
You picked a good man for the job Jeff!


----------



## Quality Pen (Aug 13, 2015)

Congratulations!

We were fortunate to be able to attend a chapter meeting and actually met Edgar not too long ago... very nice fellow! I think this will be great for everyone.


----------



## oneleggimp (Aug 13, 2015)

Outstanding.  Edgar will be wonderful.   Congratulations to him and to IAP for having him in this position.


----------



## BSea (Aug 13, 2015)

Congratulations Edgar!




bobleibo said:


> Congrats Edgar!
> You are the perfect choice for the job. As your first official act, you should
> a) require that each new member pass a test by solving one of your puzzles. If they can do that, they are much smarter than me, as if that's saying a lot.



That's a great idea.  It will keep the conversations at a high level.

Umm . . . . . . those of us with at least a year are grandfathered in right. :biggrin:


----------



## Gus Jr (Aug 13, 2015)

*Thanks*

Edgar, thanks for helping me withmy photo issue already!  Thanks again!


----------



## RushmanHCP (Aug 17, 2015)

Congratulations Edgar!


----------

